# 49 8n paint



## oo7 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi guys, would like some opinions on buying paint for my 8n. I will be spraying in my workshop which will be on the cool side about 60 Degrees. Can I get original colors from napa sanels? or should I go to the internet and if so, any opinions on sources and results. She wont be a trailer queen, but I am putting a lot of time into degreasing and prepping so I want it to look good but something durable that wont scratch too easily. Thanks in advance


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I found this on the YT forum. Reliable sources. Below are some OEM equivalent paint codes that may help

Ford Tractors 1948-1957

Grey (Medium)
Ford Paint Code: M 13243
Tisco: TP240
PPG: 32675
Centauri: 250202
Van Sickle: 457
Martin-Senour: M2J957

Red (Vermillion)
Ford Paint Code: M 2822
Tisco: TP480
PPG: 70075
Van Sickle: 480 

Tractor Supply used to carry the Ford red and gray paints. Don't know how close they might match up.


----------

